
Facebook to Rank News Sources by Quality to Battle Misinformation - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebook-to-rank-news-sources-by-quality-to-battle-misinformation-1516394184
======
dajohnson89
OP, I don't think it's necessary to submit the same story three times like
that. Once will suffice.

